

Offer HN: Will write Ruby for Food - flacon

Hello HN,<p>Happy New Year to you all.<p>I wish I was writing to you under more successful circumstances or had some awesome side project to show off. I do have one cool project that will have to wait for the time being.<p>Instead I am financially hard up and looking for some side work to help reduce debt and help pay for a new baby due in Feb. My wife is an entrepreneur an recently fell on hard-times with her biz. I need to jump in and help save our family at this point. My current fulltime position isn't enough $$ and I need to freelance.
Enough sob story.<p>About me: 
Experienced Rubyist and general web dev with 6 years exp. I helped build one well-known ecommerce startup from the ground up and recently left after 2 years. I also worked on four different startup side projects in the last 2 years for different entrepreneurs. Email me for the details. I also built web apps for some major Fortune 500 companies.<p>What I am looking for:
One or more moonlighting gigs coding Ruby, Rails, Javascript, PHP or CSS. I can do frontend work well if your just looking for that. I live in the Midwest so my hourly rate is pretty affordable. I need $$ so equity is not really interesting to me at all.<p>Please check out my profile for links to my portfolio.<p>Thanks HN!<p>EDIT: Added PHP to the list
======
phreanix
This is sort of unrelated, but I would love for you to swing back around to
this thread and give some feedback on how this whole thing worked out for you.
It'd be interesting to see how HN as a community was able to swing meaningful
$$ your way. =)

------
samratjp
Have you seen these hiring threads?

Remote gigs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057799>

This has some remote: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2057704>

~~~
flacon
Hah! Was away from HN for one day and missed those yesterday. Thanks for the
info. Thats a long list.

~~~
samratjp
No problem :-) Good luck with the hunt!

------
jarin
Kind of in the same boat right now, sans wife/kids, due to a non-paying
client. If I had cash to pay you right now I totally would, since I have a
small backlog of other client work. I see that you've worked on some pretty
cool sites though (alice.com, etc), so I will pass your info along :)

~~~
flacon
Thanks!

~~~
jarin
Here ya go, posted it on the SD Ruby group (the best bunch of Rubyists I
know):

<https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/sdruby/7KI7vKwNtQg>

The Ruby folks in San Diego are always slammed with work, so odds are there's
some overflow work available.

~~~
flacon
Wow! Thats above and beyond the call of duty. Thank you so much.

------
elliottcarlson
Your resume on the portfolio site also mentions PHP - any interest in side
work like that?

~~~
flacon
Possibly. I have exp with Zend but not much in the last 2 years. Send me an
email (see profile) with your thoughts/projects etc.

~~~
mmaunder
You're mistaken. You're a fucking Zend master. Now pitch the guy.

~~~
flacon
I dont get it? I am missing something?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Yes. When you are financially hard up, you should say "I know XYZ well". If a
project using XYZ materializes, you brew a huge pot of coffee, and spend the
next 24 hours internalizing everything you can find on the web (and in the
bookstore, if you are so inclined) using XYZ.

If your immediate inclination is to think that this is lying or misleading,
hear me out - it's not so cut and dry. In a conversation, you don't know what
kind of experience level the other party considers "well" vs. "not so well" \-
e.g. some people think that "wrote my own gem" in Rails mean expert, whereas
others would be more skeptical and say that there really are very few experts
out there, and someone on Rails core team qualifies, but that's about it.

So, in your situation, especially if you are hard up for cash, why not bet
your skills more?

~~~
orenmazor
pretty much this.

be a shark. sharks have no necks and can't look back. necks are for sheep.

------
jparicka
I'm on a same boat with this <http://beepl.com>

Will write Django / Python for food

------
david_shaw
_> About me: Experienced Rubyist_

Time to show off that side project, buddy! Seriously, contributing to well-
known open source projects or releasing your own projects/research that shows
off your knowledge is a great way to demonstrate your skill and get a great
job. How can we hire you without seeing your portfolio?

~~~
tuxychandru
His portfolio is in his profile.

~~~
david_shaw
Ah, so it is--and impressive work, at that. My mistake, thanks for pointing it
out!

------
maguay
Here's a Ruby job I just saw on Twitter:
<https://twitter.com/clintnelsen/status/22043010749435905>. It's for a 10 hour
job working on a voting page for startupweekend.org.

Hope something works out for you!

------
cvinson
I was just about to post on 37 Signals job board; we're looking for both
freelance and full time rails developers. Our company makes CMS tools for
entertainment markets. We've been around for 7 years, are stable and
profitable. If you're still in the market, email me!

~~~
flacon
Whats your email? I have'nt found anything solid yet. Maybe shoot me an email
thoughtcoup@gmail.com

~~~
cvinson
Sent!

------
lachyg
Could you code a PSD into html/css and make it into a Shopify theme?

~~~
flacon
Definitely.

